# Sound events



## sidetone (Dec 21, 2017)

What would it take to have a drop-in replacement for audio/libcanberra and audio/libcanberra-gtk3 that works on top of oss or audio/sndio, and has no graphical components or graphical dependencies to play audio from audio/freedesktop-sound-theme on desktop programs?

For reference: "PulseAudio sample cache API" was an old version of this, http://www.wikiomni.com/pages/PulseAudio#un1.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 22, 2017)

In the meantime, /etc/make.conf

```
audio_libcanberra-gtk3_UNSET=GSTREAMER PULSEAUDIO
```
. If audio/libcanberra-gtk3 is called by a port, which is unnecessary bloat, this will prevent multimedia/gstreamer1 and audio/pulseaudio from building full dependencies, when it is otherwise unneeded.

audio/libcanberra pulls in audio/libvorbis, which has its own API, and likely does most of the work for playing .oga files.

It makes sense for pulseaudio to have a lib port, because audio/pulseaudio-module-sndio makes use of it.


----------

